# Found some grouse!



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey guys, on my first trip out this season, me and my dad hooked up with some grouse. These we're taken at the East Canyon Wildlife Management Area, located just outside of Morgan. I believe that they are Ruffed Grouse. Let me know what ya think!


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

Definitely ruffed grouse. Nice job.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice!

See any elk up there?


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

I actually didn't see any Elk unfortunately. I was kind of hoping to see some up there as well. This is going to be my first year chasing Elk and i'm probably going to try that area.


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

great job. looks like there are a few birds around.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

great job, I was out today looking up wheatgrass (just past causey res.) with my bow and didnt see anything but its a good little hike anyway. oh the kokanee are spawning now you can see them by the spillway next to the boy scout camp.


----------

